# Multitasking and Burning Out



## dkristian (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm currently working on multiple projects, doing revisions on a feature film score, doing sound design and music for a two minute animation short, scoring a half hour animation/live action project, and doing (a ton of) sound design for an upcoming game.

The feature and two animation projects have an October 31st deadline, and the game has to be done by the end of November. I would turn down a project or two if I could, but I have a long history with these clients and I can't let them down. When it rains it pours.

Sleep is a luxury, and when I do get to rest a little, I have dreams about work that either wake me up from fear or from inspiration.

I'm not bragging here, just wondering how you guys deal with this sort of thing.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 10, 2008)

How we cope?

We find people who's names start with Nikol.. and we give them half of the work load! :D:D:D:D

No kidding really.

Lack of sleep is what keeps me going and the idea that at some point the deadlines will come, I will have honer them and I will be done by then. A promise to myself to not get caught up again in such an awful way and the realisation that I can't help it otherwise! :(

My family helps me and I try to be there for them ,my wife and my kids. Having outside interests is also helpful actually. Apart from cinema etc, I love taking my bicycle, even for 30 minutes or so, or to go to a lesson 5 miles away. It's very refreshing, it's excersize and it helps you clear your head.

In general I do know that such workloads will come, and I am expecting my biggest to date to come from now until end of March or so, which is an extra long period, but after that I know that I'll deserve those well earned vacations!

So relax, patience and know that there is an end, there's light to the tunnel and after that you'll be done with these!

[thus said the fatherly figure Nikolas! To a 10 year older guy than him... :D]


----------



## dkristian (Oct 10, 2008)

A few people have suggested walks, exercise, which is definitely on my todo list. As far as the workload is concerned, it's funny how there is either no work in sight or everything at the same time. Ideally, I'd do only one project a year and make enough money from it to live comfortably, but that's not the case.

If the jobs paid enough to share the workload, I would gladly do so. I love collaborating on soundtracks. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 10, 2008)

dkristian @ Fri Oct 10 said:


> I'm currently working on multiple projects, doing revisions on a feature film score, doing sound design and music for a two minute animation short, scoring a half hour animation/live action project, and doing (a ton of) sound design for an upcoming game.
> 
> The feature and two animation projects have an October 31st deadline, and the game has to be done by the end of November. I would turn down a project or two if I could, but I have a long history with these clients and I can't let them down. When it rains it pours.
> 
> ...



Most important thing is that you do NOT work 1-2h before you go to bed.
Take a walk or watch a stupid movie and then go to sleep. The body needs around 2h to get down. Also try to sleep before 12 at the night. The body starts to drain/filter/swamp out all the poisons and acid's one has collected during the day.
That's one of the simple reasons why you feel more awake when you go to bed at 10pm and get up at around 7, rather than going to bed at 4am and get up at 11am or so.


----------



## JB78 (Oct 10, 2008)

> That's one of the simple reasons why you feel more awake when you go to bed at 10pm and get up at around 7, rather than going to bed at 4am and get up at 11am or so.



Yeah, because the 2 hours extra sleep in the first example has nothing to do with it... :mrgreen: 


Hehehe...I know what you mean Alex and it's probably true, just couldn't resist calling you on the numbers. :wink: 


Best regards
Jon


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 10, 2008)

JB78 @ Fri Oct 10 said:


> > That's one of the simple reasons why you feel more awake when you go to bed at 10pm and get up at around 7, rather than going to bed at 4am and get up at 11am or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahah, I knew this was going to happen, but I was just too lazy to edit the numbers again :D

Yeh, was probably one of those nights I didn't go to bed before 12


----------



## JB78 (Oct 10, 2008)

> Yeh, was probably one of those nights I didn't go to bed before 12



Touché :lol: o-[][]-o


----------



## cc64 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi,

here's an interesting article that is "sort of" related.

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=1733

Funny you should post this topic i was just chatting in the subway with an old school mate that i hadn't seen for 15 years and he was asking how was it making a living as a musician and my answer was" This summer i had 3 jobs and now nothing". And it's always like that...

At least it's the same for all of us.

Now stop reading this and go back to work o-[][]-o 

Best,

CC64


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 10, 2008)

Just wanted to give a quick shout out for exercise. I find that regular exercise returns the time I spend doing it and thenò‘M   ‡í»‘M   ‡í¼‘M   ‡í½‘M   ‡í¾‘M   ‡í¿‘M   ‡íÀ‘M   ‡íÁ‘M   ‡íÂ‘M   ‡íÃ‘M   ‡íÄ‘N   ‡íÅ‘N   ‡íÆ‘N   ‡íÇ‘N   ‡íÈ‘N   ‡íÉ‘N   ‡íÊ‘N   ‡íË‘N   ‡íÌ‘N   ‡íÍ‘N   ‡íÎ‘N   ‡íÏ‘N   ‡íÐ‘N   ‡íÑ‘N   ‡íÒ‘N   ‡íÓ‘N   ‡íÔ‘N   ‡íÕ‘N   ‡íÖ‘N   ‡í×‘N   ‡íØ‘N   ‡íÙ‘N   ‡íÚ‘N   ‡íÛ


----------



## dkristian (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments and suggestions. Whenever budget permits, I do hire someone to help out (I'm no keyboard virtuoso), but one of the most time-consuming contracts (the game) is a sound design gig where I'm the hire and part of a larger team, so it wouldn't be possible.

I think this more structured work schedule is what I'm having a bit of a hard time getting used to, as I would normally take a 20 minute break every couple hours or so when composing at home.

I usually like watch comedy shows before bedtime (Larry Sanders, Weeds, etc.), but I really need to get out more. I just came back from a walk, which definitely helped me get into a different frame of mind (and pick up the latest issue of CM).

There is a strong chance the sound design gig will last for a while, and I will eventually be done with the other projects, so I think it would be good to take some time to work on my own music, something I haven't done in over 3 years. Music with no rules, no temp tracks, no pressure. I imagine this will be very good for the soul.

Sound design doesn't tap the same resources as film scoring, so there is a lot of creativity left at the end of the day (if you're not too physically tired).

While I'm still daydreaming, it would be great to be able to set up a shop like HZ and Co right here in Mtl. I'm of the opinion that a lot of projects would benefit from utilizing a team of composers as opposed to just one. I know there are many talented people here who would be interesting to work with.

OK, now it's really time to get some sleep.

Good night. 
~o)


----------



## ENW (Oct 10, 2008)

Take care of yourself.

Long ago, I was diagnosed with "Chronic Fatigue Syndrome" (too much work). At the same time, I received the diagnosis of "Bi-Lateral Repetitive Motion Syndrome" (too much guitar).

I feel great now but it took a long time to recover.

Regarding the late nights: Yes, if I work past midnight, it is all too easy for me to stay up ALL night. Not good.

Be careful. Your clients really don't care if they kill you. Sad but true. Taking on help is a good idea. I've seen some people forming consortiums of composers. The question is, what happens when there is insufficient work for the group? 

Exercise is a good thing as well.

Good luck,

Eric


----------



## ENW (Oct 10, 2008)

P.S.

Don't listen to me.

I just realized it's 2:00 a.m. here.

Oh, well.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 13, 2008)

My vehicle to unwind is surfing. Problem w/that is if the waves aren't happening that day I don't know what to do w/myself. I don't have the legs for silky Dolphin shorts and half-socks.

I don't know what else to constructively add other than: I feel your pain.

The most difficult aspect of what I'm doing, currently, is that I'm working on 4 projects, not consecutively, but intermingled. From one day to the next I don't/won't know what I'll be working on the following day. This is the "fun" aspect of being a screenwriter as you put projects together and pitch and so forth. I have one film with a producer attached, two TV-show pilot ideas where I'm dealing with two separate producers/prodcos, and my passion project - a film I wish to keep for myself and not pitch so that I am not locked to any particular producer w/it (long story why that 'can' be a better way to go depending on a project - but I won't bore you w/it).

Likewise, I'm stressed out. The TV-gigs aren't paid until/unless I sell them. But the tough (mental) aspect is questioning whether or not I'm willing to commit my entire life to ONE project should it get picked up. For me, that's (possibly) the downside of TV, whereas with film it's a one time deal, you do the gig...you walk away. The upside of creating a TV-show is potentially huge (dollar wise). ---- I suppose that could be a potential downside for TV-composers as well. Steady gig but does it consume your entire life, and what effect does that have on a film career? I wouldn't know.

*I'm learning all kinds of crazy shiz about TV I never knew existed. Like: You (as the creator) have to choose which show will be "first position" (the show you'll go with--work on--should it get picked up). And that the decision will piss someone off regardless.

I'm also stressed out knowing that the stakes (for me, in my life) are higher now. Each gig being enough to live off for a year (with the potential for much more). So, it's scarier waiting for the phone to ring.

Yet in the meantime, as I wait for the film gig to iron out, I'm dealing with 4 projects at once. Oh...and doing meetings...which cut into my creative time. Not the ideal situation. I work best when I can focus exclusively on ONE project at a time...not to mention continuity. So much of my time now is spent dealing with minutia. It's tough.

I suppose my point is that artists are like donkeys. 

I too am not bragging...just commiserating.

Good luck out there!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW -- been trying to change my sleeping habits so that I go to bed before 2:00-4:00 am.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 13, 2008)

"I suppose my point is that artists are like donkeys."'

Yes, if the donkeys are from Tijuana.


----------



## dkristian (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Multitasking and Burning Out (surfing on sine waves)*

Thanks again!

Unlike *kid-surf*, I don't have access to ocean waves (I'm not the least bit athletic, but I always wanted to be a surfer ever since seeing Big Wednesday), but like kid-surf, my tasks are intermingled.

Oh well, at the end of the month, I'll be done with the three extra shows and I'll be able to surf on the sound design gig.


----------



## Hal (Oct 14, 2008)

one Red bull at 12am and then one Power horse each 2 hours after 12 
u will look like that :shock: but u will finish the work.

The Nikol option works too only if u wana live longer


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 14, 2008)

Ha. I'm getting overworked too, after a first half of the year with no work at all! What a crazy businesss... but when it's good, its great.

Yo Dave, when we're both less busy (say, Dec?), let's get together and talk about your collective idea. =o 

BTW, I find I also need an hour between end of work and sleep in order to decompress. Oh, and in order to catch the Daily Show, which plays here only at midnight.

PS: Larry Sanders was outrageously good, especially Rip Torn!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 14, 2008)

My first problem is that I mostly can`t say "no". :roll: 

At these days I am working on an advertisting for a big company who bake and sell bread, smile. 12 radiospots... .

Also at these days I am composing a demo for a developer what makes me a lot of fun. But, better yesterday than today.

Also at these days I am composing a song for a german folk band.

Also at these days I am working on a samplelibrary.

Also I am building my new studio in my new home and castle. And at the weekends I play as a guitarplayer in a live-band.

Sleep every day/night 5-6 hours.

Yeah, I often feel burn out and it is sure that after building my new studio and after moving into my new home I want to let slower approach.

Gunther


----------



## soul_studios (Oct 15, 2008)

I also have had CFS (chronic fatigue syndrome) for about 4.5 years now, unpleasant. Luckily it wasn't music that did it to me, just stress, working on a video, and general life unpleasantness. Body crashed, never quite recovered.
It does seriously teach you to pace yourself - not that you *a choice* in the matter...
So I'll quite comfortably turn down a lot of work to keep my life and studio and stress levels on track. Don't have a problem with it.

It is the nature of the industry that it's bust or boom though - round here, once the telephone directory comes out, it's two calls a day most days...
then in winter, it dries out to nothing as all the musicians stay indoors


----------



## dkristian (Oct 15, 2008)

@ *Hal*


> one Red bull at 12am and then one Power horse each 2 hours after 12
> u will look like that but u will finish the work.



I'm a three cups of cofffe in the AM, tea for therest of the day person. I don't want to have an ulcer or worse, a heart attack. I'm at that age. Im iss the old days when I had enough energy to stay awake two days in a row.

@ *germancomponist*


> My first problem is that I mostly can`t say "no".



Ditto.

@ *Ned* Yes (but not because I have trouble saying no.) and another cheer for Rip Torn! o-[][]-o 

@ *soul_studios*


> in winter, it dries out to nothing as all the musicians stay indoors



My summers (save for during film festivals) are basically spent indoors waiting for the phone to ring and worrying about not getting work in the fall. 

Let's not work too hard shall we? The more we give, the more they take.

Cheers!


----------



## nikolas (Oct 15, 2008)

Hal @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> The Nikol option works too only if u wana live longer


*THE NIKOL OPTION*

I've got to say that I love this! Can you imagine this 'term' entering legal contracts and whatnot? 

LMAO


----------

